# FS: 5ft long driftwood



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

correction: 

5 ft long piece of drift wood ... from my 6 ft tank

has hole in middle that runs from the bottom left through to center hole.
my loaches loved it


not enough room in my aro tank for it.. had to remove it

$100 


located near PNE


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish i could have it.. But then i will have to remove the peice i have in there now


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

does it sink dude??

if so very tempting for my 8x2

dammit i dont think my opening is big enough to fit it through ..grrr


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

beN said:


> does it sink dude??
> 
> if so very tempting for my 8x2
> 
> dammit i dont think my opening is big enough to fit it through ..grrr


That's what she said!

sorry, I couldn't resist.... mods please delete if you find this inappropriate!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahah that's grosss..


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I had this wood in my 155Gallon bowfront before. I manged to put it in doing some twisty turny stuff.

Its a really cool piece of wood and it has a large hole through the middle that is around 4.5-5" in diameter. It is a really cool piece of wood 

This is how it looked like in my 155Gallon tank.



















Free bump with pics


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

piece of wood doesn't fully submerge without help

at first it will take a bit to hold it down but after a little while.. one or two rocks will hold it down

i had 1 freezer bag of gravel holding it down. its a great piece but there isn't enough room in my 210 and 20" + arowana


it took a bit of twisting and turning to get into my tank.. i had 3 braces at the top


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bump

its a nice piece


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey man,

if i could meet you to see it first.

if it fits through the holes of my tank ill take it.

ben


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

three questions

what type of wood is it?
how far away is it from being waterlogged to the point it will stay submerged on its own?
How tall is it when it is sitting as you had it placed in your 155?

I am interested in the piece, looks really cool, I may be willing to take it off your hands


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i have been away for a long time and completely forgot about this thread.

a friend was going to purchase the wood but he has yet to find a new tank so it is still available.

to answer the above 3 questions.

1. type of wood is unknown.
2. i dont think it fully submerges without assistance. at first it takes a bit to hold down but after a month or so.. a well placed rock or two will keep it down. (i can provide bags of gravel to help)
3. the highest point sits 18" tall

i was able to manuver it through one of my three.. 22" x 22" brackets quite easily.. taken it out was the hard part LOL


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That used to be my piece of wood a few owners ago. I originally bought it from a member on here who I believe pulled it out of Stave Lake. I'm not sure what type of wood it is either. It will eventually stay sunk down without anything holding it down (may take a couple of months if it has dried out). I had it in my 5 foot tank. Here's a link to a photo of it:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/members/pamela-28/albums/full-tank-shots/85-a.jpg

It really is a great piece of wood, I only sold it because my fish needed the tank space.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed.......................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed again


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

replied


same reason i took it out and am selling. not enough room for 20"+ aro and tankmates 

may be interested in right trade. currently looking to sell as may need to buy another filter


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

up up up up


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

still got this


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

What a beauty, would be perfect for my 140 but now I'm moving and have to sell everything


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bumping this


----------

